# Meet Isaac and Styles <3



## Perocore

This is Isaac, a Russian Blue Dumbo. He's just a big snuggle butt! His favorite place is snuggled up in my hoodie pocket, though he also liked laying my lap, and inside of my shirt. He actually started bruxing (is that when they do the weird eye vibrate happy face thing?) when I was loving on him on the way home and when we were working on immersion. He also was licking my fingers and arms and ears (when he made his way to my shoulders). My sister tried to snuggle him as well, but he kept "slinkying" out of her lap and back to mine. If I rub his neck and ears he falls asleep <3









And that cutie on my neck is Styles! A Dark Eyed White Dumbo! Styles is...well...this was a rare picture! He spent most of immersion leaping from knee to hand to shoulder to head, where he stopped to groom my hair. He's a hilarious little devil, very intent on going where ever he's NOT supposed to! While Isaac snuggled into my shirt, this little monster shot up my pant leg! Then he wriggled out and jumped back onto my shoulder... after a LOT of running and leaping and balancing, he jumped onto my neck, groomed my hair, and fell asleep on my neck/hood. 

They're brothers, and both are 7 weeks old. The immediate connection I found with them (which is what decided who came home with me) was kind of incredible and unexpected! Styles was the first one of the massive litter to scamper up my arm, and won me over with ease when he groomed my hair, licked my fingers, and settled down to groom himself in my arms. Isaac wasn't far behind, as the only other one who, instead of nibbling, licked my fingers. When I finally got him into my hands, he promptly fell asleep after only a bit of snuggling, and also settled in my arms to groom. During the ride home they both were very happy to play with me and snuggle. I am amazed at how much they like to be touched! My gerbils never cared for affection, but these two demand it! Styles refuses to take food unless I give him a head rub first, and Isaac follows me until I love on him so he can go to sleep. They're both just so amazing, I never imagined such an immediate connection would form <3

I really look forwards to getting to know them, and just have to thank all of you guys for all of the help <3 And yes- I know! Teen Wolf? Really? Haha, my mom pretty much named both of them.


----------



## anawelch

I am obsessed with Teen Wolf although Styles is actually spelled Stiles because its a play on his last name Stilinski. But its doesnt really matter how you spell it cuz hes so stinkin cute! Both of them are  all Isaac needs is a scarf lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

They're both so adorable!


----------



## Perocore

anawelch, haha, then maybe I can claim his name isn't derived from the show/movie XD I'll have to find him a tiny scarf! Or a giant one to snuggle in...haha, the last episode remarked on that!

Mrs. Brisby, thank you (from all three of us!), they really are <3


----------



## Minky

They're both ridiculously cute! Where did you get them from?

I have a black eyed white dumbo who I rescued from a shelter. They're rare - people don't tend to breed them because they're known to have health problems like deafness, epilepsy or megacolon. But my BEW has been 100% healthy and she's more than a year old now. Hopefully your boy will stay healthy, too


----------



## DustyRat

Great how receptive they are to you right from day one.


----------



## Perocore

Minky, I got them from a breeder down in Oneida! She ended up with a random Dark Eyed White in a litter, and since then they've just randomly appeared in litters. Styles was actually her first dumbo DEW! 

DustyRat, it really is, and shocking, for a first time rat owner!

Spent 3 hours this morning doing some more playing and snuggling. I ended the co-playtime (with both of them) with Isaac sleeping in my arms and Styles sleeping on my head. Then I did some one-on-one time with each of them. Styles wanted nothing more than to play, while Isaac snuggled up and enjoyed some neck rubs. Then I played with them in their cage, which is big enough for me to fit my head and arms in (haha). Styles kept leaping onto my head, sliding down, and leaping from arm to arm while occasionally stopping to shove his face into my line of sight and groom my ears and nose (which was weird). He also liked leaving little rat prints on my glasses...Isaac kept popping his head out of the log, coming to my hand, then scuttling back into the log until I put my hand in with him. As soon as my hand was in the log he curled around it and went to sleep while I massaged his neck. If he nips then I just boop him on the nose and he immediately rolls onto his side. Styles has stopped with the nipping, and both take food out of my hand once I call them over.


----------



## Devyn

They are so precious! I can't wait to get socialized rats from a breeder someday. I love my babies to death, though they weren't all love bugs from the beginning.


----------



## Perocore

Over due picture time! They've grown so much already <3


















Love these guys <3 Today Isaac finally conquered his timidness of coming out of the cage and crawled into my hands without prompting from me, and snuggled into the crook of my arm. Styles also decided that my shoulder is his favorite place, and started jumping from the cage onto my shoulder! 

I'm beginning to think that rats are not really rodents, but some weird splice of rabbits, cats, and dogs that some genius created in a lab, haha. I just can not get over how affectionate and playful they are- not just with each other but me! I've never had that with rodents before, and it just seems so amazing to me!


----------



## Perocore

Updated picture time! Hard to believe these little guys have grown so fast and managed to become such a part of my family and life. I am honestly just over all happier because of them. Even when I have terrible days I brighten right up upon seeing them, and if I'm in a particularly bad mood they'll both pester me and "torment" me until they get a laugh out of me. I don't really smile very often, so these pictures are kind of rare, haha.









All taken today just about 1/2 an hour ago. Most were by me, a few by my mom. Isaac actually ran around on my keyboard and stepped on just the right keys to get some really weird webcam shots (you can see that on the monitor in the last photo). 

I just love these two <3


----------



## jellybeanqueen

Awww they're gorgeous boys with lovely personalities! I'm glad you bring so much enjoyment to each other.


----------

